# Magnetic Bracelets?



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Has anyone tried a magnetic bracelet and felt that it helped them?

I asked my doctor if he knew of any conclusive evidence and his reply was that there was nothing medically proven, just like the Glousimine thing, but that plenty of people who wear bracelets and take pills think it makes their joints feel better.

What's been the experience here, or among people you know?


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

DennisM said:


> Has anyone tried a magnetic bracelet and felt that it helped them?
> 
> I asked my doctor if he knew of any conclusive evidence and his reply was that there was nothing medically proven, just like the Glousimine thing, but that plenty of people who wear bracelets and take pills think it makes their joints feel better.
> 
> What's been the experience here, or among people you know?


Personally, I think it's just some more snake oil, but then I'm born skeptic. I think it ranks right up the Q-Link for another way to separate a golfer from his money in the eternal quest for a better game. Unfortunately, I think that it only leaves your wallet lighter. :dunno:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Hey Rick - There's an old saying, "There are lures that catch fish and lures that catch fishermen."

It's just as true with golf, but no cute way to say it I guess. I was given a Sabona as a gift some time ago and I occasionally wear it just as a piece of jewelry, but not long enough to say it does or doesn't do anything to me. I just noticed how many of the players were wearing the elastic bracelet I've seen advertised and wondered if they get paid for it or whether it's a question of feeling better if you believe something works.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

DennisM said:


> Hey Rick - There's an old saying, "There are lures that catch fish and lures that catch fishermen."
> 
> It's just as true with golf, but no cute way to say it I guess. I was given a Sabona as a gift some time ago and I occasionally wear it just as a piece of jewelry, but not long enough to say it does or doesn't do anything to me. I just noticed how many of the players were wearing the elastic bracelet I've seen advertised and wondered if they get paid for it or whether it's a question of feeling better if you believe something works.


Yup... there's always the placebo effect. Maybe if something costs enough, it's easier to believe in its effectiveness than it is to believe that you got taken... :laugh:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I've heard of some people who wear them and think they work and some that think they dont work> I think it may just be in the mind a little...


----------

